# Monarch's Gorgo Completed-pics



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

The close up pics are almost the true color of the model, some pics are a tad dark, using a black backdrop was worse.
Enjoy the Famous Monsters of Filmland Flavor.

Randy


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

more pics


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fantastic! Nicely done! I am looking forward to it when the kit comes out:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Beautiful job! Really does it justice.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Did you putty the seams?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Great job Randy and it was a pleasure watching you perform your magic on this very desirable Monarch kit :thumbsup:
Hoping this kit and the Ghost will soon be in our hands 
Mcdee


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Yet another FANTASTIC job!!! :thumbsup:

Now I have to wait patiently until I can have mine.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Beautifully done!


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

That looks great. Excellent color choices!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

"Famous Monsters flavor" is right! You captured the look of one of their covers to a "T"! Take several bows for this one, Randy! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks for posting, Randy. You are the Master, beautiful work!


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Beautiful work Randy! Will this be part of the box art, or instruction photo's? Hope so, it looks fantastic. :thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Great build! Your use of highlights and shadows are excellent.

Regards,
MattL


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments everyone, much appreciated.
I have no idea what the boxart will be, I think the kit ill be released in early 2010?

Randy


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

2011?......cool !
Mcdee


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Fantastic job on gorgo,
Love the colours:thumbsup:


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

I like that you used the same color palette for the base too. Very nice!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

mcdougall said:


> 2011?......cool !
> Mcdee


Denis I read that on a forum , I believe Scott is searching for a different manufacturing , because of of issues and broken promises of date releases.
I hope you guys get the Ghost before Christmas.

Randy


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

*Excellent work*, Randy!!!! As I said earlier, you have really out done yourself on this one. You have an excellent eye for color and shading *and* you do a masterful job. Very cool!!!! - Denis


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Really nice work!!!! Built and painted up makes it even more impressive, should be a good seller.
Steve


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

That is a thing of beauty.
Great kit, great build and paint job.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great looking build Randy. I never saw the movie, was it in color? But I must say he looks positively radioactive so I am wondering if he was in the movie. That green with orange works nicely to give a radioactive type aura. Now if Scott could get his contract company to do their job we could all get one of these, as well as the Ghost which I want even more.

Bob K.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Well done! For some reason I wasnt to excited seeing the prototype at WF a couple of years ago. After seeing one built and painted, I think its a "must have'


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks great. To quote someone else, I think this would make a great Famous Monsters cover. Thanks for sharing your WIP with us. I always learn something new.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks again all, for the great compliments.

Randy


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

What a gorgeous Gorgo!

I too greatly appreciate you taking the time to share your techniques with us, Randy.
Thanks for the effort and for the terrific pics.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Randy, you did a truly beautiful job on the build and I really love the paint execution. It immediately reminds me of the Famous Monsters Gogos cover, and the way the creature actually looked in the film lit from below by fire and searchlights.

*PUREDEADBRILLIANT!*


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome work on Gorgo!! I love the how you gave the impression of the fire
reflected off of him!! A great piece!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

That is an all around cool paint job, kudos Randy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Great Work!


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

I was going to ask if painting a 3D static model with "dramatic or theatrical lighting" would look cool or not? You've answered my question, looks terrific, something I'll have to try.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

I hope one body minds me asking this again, but when is the release date and when are we going to be able to get him?

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Randy, this is just brilliant!.. 10/10 my friend!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

So any news on this baby yet? I want this SOOOOOOOOO Bad!:freak:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Chinxy said:


> So any news on this baby yet? I want this SOOOOOOOOO Bad!:freak:
> 
> Chinxy!:dude:


 
Your best bet is to ask Scott, you can email him from the monarch website.

Randy


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - sent Scott an email!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

A few years off on the delivery date, but who among us think it wasn't worth the wait. Scott and Monarch both rock! And Buzz's skills raise figure modeling to true art.


----------

